# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Kraken labs???

## kjsurfer26

Has anyone heard of kraken labs? I have purchased a few items from my supplier (anadrol , winstrol and now tbol) from this company... Only thing I can find out is they r from England... The anadrol I can say I believe is real wasn't sure bout the winy because my joints were hurting and stopped taking it... I have not started the tbol yet but the labels seem shady... Just wanna know whol has take. Them... Oh btw they are liquid oral

----------


## ddp2727

Does it look like this?

----------


## kjsurfer26

Does it look like this?[/QUOTE]

Yes it does

----------


## ddp2727

> Does it look like this?


Yes it does[/QUOTE]

First off. They are USA domestic. They are certain good to go on their injectables. I can't say anything about the quality of their orals based on experience but based off reviews they are all legit and good quality as well. if it were in my hands I would feel confident that it is what it says it is coming from that lab. Hope this helps.

----------


## JTrott

Couldn't remember my original log in, but anyway I've used their Adex and Clomid and as a matter of fact has the Tbol flask next to me. I was surprised when the two former ones came as liquids since I hadnt used them as such before. All the orals seem to be about what you would expect the quality to be, although the Tbol is pretty impressive I'd say, strength gains are high and water retention is limited as should be with Tbol. Solid lab and I'm a fan of the labels, would use again.

----------

